# BARCELONA



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Barcelona this Christmas

This is the new part of Bcn


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Post this in the new subforum if you're the one who took the pictures


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^^

Yes, they are mines  I will do


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Nice pics.
I like this new area of Barcelona, especially the Habitat Sky and Torre Nova Diagonal.
Some of the older buildings are quite ugly though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

To be continued...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Very nice, Barcelona is my favorite city, though i only went there once...

Didn't know there were so many highrises.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

very nice pics


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

What is the name of this new area? What is the nearest metro station? I'll be visiting Barcelona, Paris and Amsterdam in March so I'd like to see this. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

edubejar said:


> What is the name of this new area? What is the nearest metro station? I'll be visiting Barcelona, Paris and Amsterdam in March so I'd like to see this. Thanks!


The district is called San Martí. It's the Diagonal Avenue from Glòries (Metro: Glòries -tower Agbar-)square till the Fòrum(Metro Selva de Mar, Fòrum/Maresme).


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

A cloudy afternoon

Museu Dalí



















Plaça de la Catedral


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

The medieval BCN





































Plaça Sant Jaume


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Walking to "La Rambla"
































































La Rambla


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Columbus statue




























Columbus square













































































































Plà del Palau


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Estació de França


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Barri del Borne



























































































To be continued


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

A rainy day in Bcn after 3 months without rain. Sorry, they are dark

L'Arc del Triomf










Passeig de Sant Joan














































Court of justice
































































Parc de la Ciutadella


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Parlament de Catalunya (Catalonia parliament)























































Zoo


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

El Borne



















Museu Picasso




























Via Laietana










Mercat de Santa Caterina
































































The Cathedral again


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

As usual... great pics, ice man 
You just made me even more excited about moving to Barcelona in September! :banana:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

^Anton^ said:


> As usual... great pics, ice man
> You just made me even more excited about moving to Barcelona in September! :banana:


Thank you Antón 

Barri Gòtic



































































































































































Plaça del Pi


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful city and pictures. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

alitezar said:


> Very beautiful city and pictures. Thank you


Thank you and the rest of the forumers for your comments


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Amazing mix of new and old.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

^^ Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You've probably forgotten to request this self made photo thread be moved to the Urban Showcase section, so I'll give it a helping hand.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> You've probably forgotten to request this self made photo thread be moved to the Urban Showcase section, so I'll give it a helping hand.


ahhhh, TB... your work is never done.


----------



## Met (Sep 4, 2003)

Great pics. Thanks!

a10! :runaway:


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

Great photos!very nice theard.:cheers: for Barca


----------

